# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010



## gordonblue31 (Jul 29, 2011)

I recently changed ISP's and have a new email address. When I set this new email account up on my computer I now have a new inbox that appears below Archive folders. How do I merge this with the inbox under personal folders? I have deleted my previous email account in Outlook. Thanks in advance for any help I can get.


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010*

You will want to change the delivery address for your new account to point to the existing Personal Folders. To do this, click the File Menu and select Account Settings > Account Settings. Click on your email address to highlight the account, then click the Change Folder button. Select the proper Inbox in the "Choose a folder:" pane, and then click OK.

Once your mail is being delivered to the right place, you'll want to move any mail that has already ended up in the new Inbox to the correct place (easiest to just select all and drag and drop). Then you should be able to close the unwanted data file.

Hope this helps.

-SW


----------



## gordonblue31 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010*

I don't see Change Folder Button. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kaneto (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010*

If the Change Folder button is missing, then you probably have the account setup as IMAP. IMAP accounts create their own folder structure, and the default delivery location cannot be moved. The only option I can suggest in this case would be to move all of your content from the old storage group to the new one.

Hope this helps.

-SW


----------



## gordonblue31 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Outlook 2010*

:grin: Thanks, that took care of my problem. Thank you very much. Outlook set up the account automatically and set it to IMAP which is what I want since I use both my desktop at home and my laptop on the road.


----------

